# dry sump?



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

I saw bluewater was running a dry sump setup on their built E85 2.5T, anyone else running a dry sump or have info? Most of the setup could be pieced together, but the pan is obviously a bit of a stumbling block. The TTRS has a dry sump, but I'm pretty sure the bw setup was aftermarket.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

why? are you tracking it? real track time, hardcore racing?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

iowarabbit said:


> I saw bluewater was running a dry sump setup on their built E85 2.5T, anyone else running a dry sump or have info? Most of the setup could be pieced together, but the pan is obviously a bit of a stumbling block. The TTRS has a dry sump, but I'm pretty sure the bw setup was aftermarket.


 The TTRS has not a dry sump!


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

stef 4x4 said:


> The TTRS has not a dry sump!


 you seem pretty sure of that...

"Dry-sump lubrication is an essential part of the TT RS’s engine - another innovative technology perfected on the racetrack. It allows the turbocharged engine to cope with extreme cornering forces without being starved of oil, which means it’ll perform perfectly under lateral loads of up to 1.2 g."
*-taken straight from the promo materials on the audi website.*

as far as why, i'm evaluating my options at this point. if I were to pick up a spare longblock, I wouldn't want to leave it on stock internals. if I were to build it out, I would probably shoot for big-ish numbers. if I were going that far, then yeah i'd definitely want to track it. snowball effect.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

iowarabbit said:


> you seem pretty sure of that...
> 
> "Dry-sump lubrication is an essential part of the TT RS’s engine - another innovative technology perfected on the racetrack. It allows the turbocharged engine to cope with extreme cornering forces without being starved of oil, which means it’ll perform perfectly under lateral loads of up to 1.2 g."
> *-taken straight from the promo materials on the audi website.*
> ...


 I am sure indeed. 
Looking on ETKA the TTRS has the same oilpump as the BGQ engine. 
I called a friend who is working on these cars, he knows it for sure: no dry-sump. 

You are right about the benefits of dry-sump, no doubt about that!


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

stef 4x4 said:


> I am sure indeed.
> Looking on ETKA the TTRS has the same oilpump as the BGQ engine.
> I called a friend who is working on these cars, he knows it for sure: no dry-sump.
> 
> You are right about the benefits of dry-sump, no doubt about that!


 this must be something they're changing moving forward, because their current literature on the 2.5 TFSI is pretty clear. I do see that in ETKA now though, points to you. put my smart ass in check. :beer:

in addition to the direct benefit of oil pressure management, I like the sound of pulling vac in the crankcase, decreasing the amount of oil in the sump, and increasing the flow rate of a viscous fluid. probably negligible performance-wise, but less inertial resistance sounds like a happier engine to me.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

iowarabbit said:


> this must be something they're changing moving forward, because their current literature on the 2.5 TFSI is pretty clear. I do see that in ETKA now though, points to you. put my smart ass in check. :beer:
> 
> in addition to the direct benefit of oil pressure management, I like the sound of pulling vac in the crankcase, decreasing the amount of oil in the sump, and increasing the flow rate of a viscous fluid. probably negligible performance-wise, but less inertial resistance sounds like a happier engine to me.


 I do not think the internal resistance will better with dry-sump because in the 2.5 engine the oil sump is sepated from the crankcase by this beautiful "schwabbelblech" the germans call it (I do'nt know the english word but you know what I mean I guess). 

If you like the sound there are much easyer ways: put a disc with dry-sump noise in your radio.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Windage tray. The crank is separated from the sump via a windage tray. 

underrside of the motor. 









Windage tray off


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Windage tray. The crank is separated from the sump via a windage tray.
> 
> underrside of the motor.
> 
> ...


O.K. thanks! I'll try to remember but you know how it works: if you do'nt use a strange word for a longer time there is a big change you will forget it.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

stef 4x4 said:


> If you like the sound there are much easyer ways: put a disc with dry-sump noise in your radio.


:laugh::laugh:



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Windage tray. The crank is separated from the sump via a windage tray.


 duh, forgot the i5 had a windage tray. i'll chalk that up to not getting my hands dirty in one yet, i was even looking at this exact picture the other day. loving the 1000hp thread btw, following with great interest.

nice shameless plug fred! :thumbup:


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

If you need flanges for the pan, I made some.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

URHank said:


> If you need flanges for the pan, I made some.
> 
> For wich purpose you use this flange?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

To make oil pans for longitude swapped quattros. There is no way in hell a stock oil pan would ever come close to clearing the subframes or swaybars in any longitude swapped car.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

That makes sense. 
I did not think about it that way.
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Not a problem! Glad to help.


----------



## juankkv (Mar 25, 2015)

Does anyone know any providers of dry sump for an Audi TTS, 2,011?
Thanks


----------

